# Dan Tobacco – Blue Note



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I just finished my first tin of Dan Tobacco's Blue Note. This is what I would consider a premium aromatic tobacco. Tobaccoreviews.com describes this as: 



> _Mild, golden Virginias, that have a naturally high sweetness, are mixed with a mild Black Cavendish. A fresh flavor of exotic fruits and a touch of Bourbon. Vanilla is added to make this an extraordinarily mild blend._


In The Tin
The tin aroma is sweet, almost sickie sweet, and I was hard pressed to find any aroma of tobacco (although that is not unusual with aromatics). The tobacco itself is dry in the tin and suitable for smoking without any drying time, a pleasant surprise for an aromatic. 

The Burn
It lights easily, one charring light and a second light and I was good to go. It burns just about as well as I would expect from a dry premium tobacco only requiring the occasional relight or touch-up. I smoked this in both a cob and a briar, in the cob it burned very cleanly to the end with no goop or moisture collecting at the bottom of the bowl. In the briar I did find it necessary to run a pipe cleaner through the pipe about halfway through the bowl, but no issues other than that.

The Smoke
This tobacco is quite unique, I think it does taste like it smells but I can't place my finger on what the flavor is. The description on says that it is flavored with fruit, bourbon, and vanilla, this may be the case but I really couldn't find any of those flavors in this tobacco, nor could I taste any tobacco flavors. Someone on tobaccoreviews.com called this cotton candy, and that certainly seems somewhat accurate (sorry for the vagueness). It is sweet and smooth, but must be smoked slowly or the flavor can disappear. This tobacco can also get a little bitey when puffed on too eagerly, but I had no problems with a slow to normal cadence. 

The Aroma
I have been told the smoke aroma is quite pleasant, sweet, and non-offensive.

The Bottom Line
I am always on the lookout for a _good _aromatic, as I often smoke them when I am around my non-smoker family members. I find that all too often aromatics disappoint they seem to be designed for those around the smoker, and not the smoker. I bought this with high hopes and I tried to like it, but for some reason I can't. It isn't that it is a bad tobacco, or that it isn't enjoyable, it just never clicked for me and it became quite boring after a while. It is a decent tobacco and worth trying, I just didn't find it to be a great tobacco. I may revisit it someday, but for now I will have to pass on this one.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review Nick but Dammit! Sounds like it may well be right up Tash's alley so another to buy on the list. *_Sigh_* ound:


----------

